# Creepy pictures to darken your night........



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I thought I'd actually go ahead and start this thread.



KenOC said:


>





Dim7 said:


> That goes to the "Creepy pictures to darken your night" thread, KenOC.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

They say that _he _haunts this fountain:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

Bob Rinaldi, Texas, 1972.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## KenOC




----------



## TurnaboutVox




----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I hope videos are acceptable


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## TurnaboutVox

Hallo Guv! Call me Dave! Wanna buy a VW, only one careful owner, a Kraut, name of Winterkorn. Lovely motor! Come on now, would me and Gorgeous George here try to con you?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lucifer Saudade

http://i.imgur.com/J79r1TC.gif

http://wallpoper.com/images/00/42/07/56/creepy-cats_00420756.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/VWkIAMn.gif


----------



## Dedalus

Ummm........ yeah


----------



## trazom

Kind of tame by the standards set by other posters(courtesy of dedalus, mostly), but I took this picture myself. It was the spider I found sharing the same chair as me in the backyard.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Spider faces are always cool.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dedalus said:


> View attachment 75771
> 
> 
> Ummm........ yeah


A mouse with necrophilia eh?

Cheating by using a gif:


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> Hallo Guv! Call me Dave! Wanna buy a VW, only one careful owner, a Kraut, name of Winterkorn. Lovely motor! Come on now, would me and Gorgeous George here try to con you?


I think that, in the interest of political balance, we should have a picture of the current leader of the Opposition, who is also touting an item of foreign industrial endeavour.

I think he is explaining how his government will deal with people like me who enjoy driving our diesel cars briskly about the place.

:lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

KenOC said:


>


What in hell does THAT metamorphose into?


----------



## KenOC

elgars ghost said:


> What in hell does THAT metamorphose into?


Giant mutant carnivorous butterfly, I guess.


----------



## Dr Johnson

An abandoned church in the Czech Republic.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> What in hell does THAT metamorphose into?


Watch this one metamorphose:


----------



## KenOC

Victor Redseal said:


> Watch this one metamorphose:


Ew, gross. I mean GROSS! Folks, don't watch this.


----------



## Guest




----------



## trazom

elgars ghost said:


> What in hell does THAT metamorphose into?


A Metapod, when it gets to level 7.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I think I can consider my night sufficiently darkened now


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Victor Redseal said:


> Watch this one metamorphose:


Now _I'm_ not gonna eat for a week!


----------



## Danilo

I want to contribute to this thread.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Balthazar




----------



## Guest




----------



## omega

Let's go for a creepy short tale. Good night to everyone...


----------



## omega

Or this one:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

This also came out of playing with mahler's photo. Only slightly creepy.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Richannes Wrahms said:


> This also came out of playing with mahler's photo. Only slightly creepy.
> 
> View attachment 75991


Looks vaguely like one of dogen's old avatars.


----------



## Dim7

What? MAHLER is evolving.









Congratulations! Your MAHLER has evolved into TETRAHLER.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dim7 said:


> What? MAHLER is evolving.
> 
> View attachment 75997
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Your MAHLER has evolved into TETRAHLER.


Isn't that Mahlerian and Tetrahlerian?


----------



## KenOC




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

KenOC said:


>


**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** I'm gonna get the hell out of here


----------



## Dr Johnson

KenOC said:


>


I want one of these. Where can I get one?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Cosmos

I've always been creeped out by decaying buildings


----------



## QuietGuy

This one really creeped me out....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

The ruins of the Northville Psychiatric Hospital, 7 Mile Road, Northville, MI. One of the spookiest places around. It was abandoned in 2003 but the ruins still stand. As daunting as it looks in daylight, you have to drive past it late at night and see all those buildings black against the night sky. Legendary among urban explorers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Cosmos said:


> I've always been creeped out by decaying buildings


I'm guessing that's from one of those room escape games?


----------



## Vaneyes

That hospital administrator's office.


----------



## Weston

An old illustration of mine.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## aleazk

Mummy of a six-month-old boy found in Qilakitsoq.


----------



## aleazk

Dedalus said:


> View attachment 75771
> 
> 
> Ummm........ yeah


lol, that picture is a masterpiece.


----------



## Guest




----------



## tortkis

La fisiología del gusto by Adán Vallecillo


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yes I will!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-173


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Weston

An artist I used to work with. Now he's a writer too. Incredibly talented fellow.


----------



## Vaneyes

New arrival, just in time for Halloween.


----------



## aleazk




----------



## aleazk

Before going to bed, remember that this could happen to you: http://www.thegoodsurvivalist.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/parasite.jpg


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

And a creepier version of the one I just posted.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Dim7

Abraham Lincoln said:


> And a creepier version of the one I just posted.


I disagree.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Dim7 said:


> I disagree.


So which is creepier then?

(The picture Kontrapunctus posted makes me feel itchy. Nonetheless, that's some interesting-looking makeup. Great for Halloween.)


----------



## Dim7

Abraham Lincoln said:


> So which is creepier then?
> 
> (The picture Kontrapunctus posted makes me feel itchy. Nonetheless, that's some interesting-looking makeup. Great for Halloween.)


The "normal"/serious Bach is creepier.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Weird rather than creepy perhaps.

Apparently it's in New Mexico.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Dim7 said:


> The "normal"/serious Bach is creepier.


I'll tell you something creepy about Bach. When his youngest child was born, he was 57 years old. Think about it for a while.

I just ruined your image of him didn't I


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Blancrocher

^^^^^^^^spoiler alert!!!!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

enter th e v o i d


----------



## Dim7

.......................


----------



## Flamme

Wow, this forum has so much to offer...Far from boring and stale place most would imagine, surprise is just around the corner..!
My contribution...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


>


Somehow I think this could be Sharik's kinda girl. Wouldn't blame him either. :lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Dim7 said:


> View attachment 76803
> 
> 
> .......................


Aww, come on. This ain't creepy.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## aleazk




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You guys had some pretty creepy pictures, but for mine, viewer discretion advised... it's not depicting violence or gore, but it's so disturbing, I'm leaving it as a link instead...

The unsolved family photo mystery


----------



## tortkis

Cosmos said:


> I've always been creeped out by decaying buildings


There is something fascinating about ruins.










The Grandiose Decay of Abandoned Detroit


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You guys had some pretty creepy pictures, but for mine, viewer discretion advised... it's not depicting violence or gore, but it's so disturbing, I'm leaving it as a link instead...
> 
> The unsolved family photo mystery


I've seen this one a number of times. I suspect it to be fake because of the way the family is pictured to one side like that. Who takes a picture that way? They should be in the center. I'd say a definite double exposure.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Victor Redseal said:


> I've seen this one a number of times. I suspect it to be fake because of the way the family is pictured to one side like that. Who takes a picture that way? They should be in the center. I'd say a definite double exposure.


Oh yes I've considered that too. It doesn't detract from its creepiness though...


----------



## Guest

I was just going to post some photos of abandoned Detroit but someone beat me to it. But here are some more:


----------



## Guest

Either a 1950 Sears catalog or a Sarah Palin family Christmas.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh yes I've considered that too. It doesn't detract from its creepiness though...


Why is that guy standing on the ceiling?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I know some of you guys posted some creepy videos before, so I hope you don't mind if I post another too:

The life and death of a pumpkin

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Morimur

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


----------



## Morimur

aleazk said:


>


That a Hitler watercolor?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Morimur

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


Way to bring sexy _Bach_.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Morimur said:


> Way to bring sexy _Bach_.


"Parallel fifths? Ew, no thank you!"


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


**** that was the wrong time to turn out the lights.....hahaahaaaaaaaa


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You guys had some pretty creepy pictures, but for mine, viewer discretion advised... it's not depicting violence or gore, but it's so disturbing, I'm leaving it as a link instead...
> 
> The unsolved family photo mystery


I am so intrigued....yet I can't bring myself to click on the link.....oh what the heck, what could've so bad?

Cover for me guys! I have turned the lights out in my room and I'm about to click on the link!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

huilunsoittaja said:


> you guys had some pretty creepy pictures, but for mine, viewer discretion advised... It's not depicting violence or gore, but it's so disturbing, i'm leaving it as a link instead...
> 
> the unsolved family photo mystery


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh **** **** **** **** fcuk **** **** fcukf cufuckf cincicnicncinfojndojndojndojsnodnojdnjodnojsnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

To many creepy noises in my house at 12:34 am  I am so scared


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> **** that was the wrong time to turn out the lights.....hahaahaaaaaaaa


That's my desktop wallpaper, apparently I'm still stuck in Halloween mode xP Better add a Santa hat to the cat or something for the Christmas season which for some reason begins immediately after Halloween ends.

Have another creepy picture to darken your night.


----------



## Celloman

World's Ugliest Dog (well, one of them!)


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Celloman said:


> World's Ugliest Dog (well, one of them!)


But it's really cute. ;_;


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


> That's my desktop wallpaper, apparently I'm still stuck in Halloween mode xP Better add a Santa hat to the cat or something for the Christmas season which for some reason *begins immediately after Halloween ends.*
> 
> Have another creepy picture to darken your night.


oh no, you're not one of those people are you?  CHRISTMAS IS CELEBRATED ON CHRISTMAS DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Christmas Eve is preparation, but not really Christmas. Boxing Day is just a public holiday for the same reason that New Year's Day is a public holiday: to celebrate all of our hangovers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dim7 keeps complaining about my posting of this is his Nonsense group.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

That reminded me, anyone seen this film?










My heart was racing at this part when I watched it in movie theaters

Extra creeps:

https://38.media.tumblr.com/442dd2eb7cc00c46e9f92108cbaa0e46/tumblr_niose11bV51rpxkmvo1_500.gif


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Awwwwwwwww that's so cuuuuute


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That reminded me, anyone seen this film?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart was racing at this part when I watched it in movie theaters
> 
> Extra creeps:
> 
> https://38.media.tumblr.com/442dd2eb7cc00c46e9f92108cbaa0e46/tumblr_niose11bV51rpxkmvo1_500.gif


What movie is this?


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What movie is this?


Pan's Labyrinth. Great film.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

That monster reminds me of a kind of traditional Japanese mythical creature (yokai) known as the te-no-me.








From yokai.com: "Tenome's true nature is not known, but they are most likely the ghosts of blind men who were robbed and murdered by thugs. This explanation can be traced to a folk tale, in which a man is attacked at night by a monster with eyes on its palms but none on its face. The man flees to a nearby inn for shelter. He tells the innkeeper what he saw, and the innkeeper replies that a few days ago, a blind man was attacked and robbed out in that field. As the man lay dying in the grass, he cried out with his last breath, "If only I could have had once glace at their faces! If I only had eyes that worked - even if only on the palms of my hands…!" The old blind man's resent-filled death caused him to be reborn as a yokai - with eyes on the palms of its hands, just as he wished."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yes, Pan's Labyrinth isn't based on any single fairytale/legend, and the Pale Man (as he's referred to in the movie) is a combination of several beings. I didn't know about that one, _yokai_, who is definitely inspiration for his look, but there are several children-eating monsters/beings of lore such as the greek god Saturn.


----------



## elgar's ghost

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What movie is this?


I was really upset when the mandrake root was burnt.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

This channel with no views that makes 'fact' videos out of wikipedia articles.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvFrAhiHQoLZkMZZkIBOAWQ/videos


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


The origin of that picture is not as creepy, but more cute:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Huilunsoittaja said:


> The origin of that picture is not as creepy, but more cute:


Still creepy because of the glowing eyes.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

This left me in hysterical laughter for minutes.


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> This left me in hysterical laughter for minutes.


It reminds me of someone , reposting back when I know his real name


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Pugg said:


> It reminds me of someone , reposting back when I know his real name


Let me guess, Dim7?


----------



## Dim7

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Let me guess, Dim7?


You must be talking about Brilton Spabbitt? He/she is in my avatar, but I am not him/her.


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Let me guess, Dim7?





Dim7 said:


> You must be talking about Brilton Spabbitt? He/she is in my avatar, but I am not him/her.


Both wrong


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Pugg said:


> Both wrong


Richannes Wrahms!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Abraham Lincoln said:


> This left me in hysterical laughter for minutes.


This reminds me of the Nigel Thornberry joke:




























Sweet dreams :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This reminds me of the Nigel Thornberry joke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weet dreams :tiphat:


Getting warmer :lol:


----------



## Lyricus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yes, Pan's Labyrinth isn't based on any single fairytale/legend, and the Pale Man (as he's referred to in the movie) is a combination of several beings. I didn't know about that one, _yokai_, who is definitely inspiration for his look, but there are several children-eating monsters/beings of lore such as the greek god Saturn.


Well, Roman, but the myth is Greek (Cronus/Kronos):


----------



## starthrower

What's this guy doing in my country? We've already got Michael Bolton and Kenny G.


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> What's this guy doing in my country? We've already got Michael Bolton and Kenny G.


Glad he's in your neck of the woods.
We have to putt up with him when not touring


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

A creepy video is acceptable, right?






Come at me, Morimur! :devil:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Bonus:


----------



## KenOC

For those wanting to be really creeped out: the naked composer series. No, I won't post a pic here, for reasons obvious if you check the link. You've been warned!

http://www.graphixnow.com/artist/naked_composers.html


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

KenOC said:


> For those wanting to be really creeped out: the naked composer series. No, I won't post a pic here, for reasons obvious if you check the link. You've been warned!
> 
> http://www.graphixnow.com/artist/naked_composers.html


Seen before already  There used to be a thread about it in the Music & Repertoire section. To be honest, I find it pretty tame compared to some smut I've stumbled upon while browsing the vast Interwebz. Also, the artist forgot that Mahler was a Jew. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> For those wanting to be really creeped out: the naked composer series. No, I won't post a pic here, for reasons obvious if you check the link. You've been warned!
> 
> http://www.graphixnow.com/artist/naked_composers.html


My morning tea is all over my computer .


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

It can recgonise your emotions.


----------



## EdwardBast

The last supper, minus a few:









Local apocalyptic view, unaltered:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Oh, that's so cool!  I wonder how much time it took to make that.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

[ Insert a picture of your crush's face here. ]


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


You mean something like this?


----------



## Wandering




----------



## Wandering




----------



## Pugg

This person wants to be our next prime minister


----------



## Guest

How about a very dark/pitch black bit from a comedian?


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Pugg said:


>


That's not very creepy, just really relatable.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## tortkis

The Lonesome Doll by Aline Smithson


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Production shot for the film Three Women. The paintings were one of the most disturbing parts of the whole film:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Victor Redseal said:


>


This must be America's worst case scenario :devil:


----------



## Dim7

If you want creepy pictures, type "foot binding" into Google image search.......


----------



## Guest

Only in Australia...


----------



## Dr Johnson

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










With apologies to Kontrapunctus.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With apologies to Kontrapunctus.


I wasn't sure if this creepy or funny...funny won out. There must be an interesting story there: what _is_ that guy doing?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kontrapunctus said:


> I wasn't sure if this creepy or funny...funny won out. There must be an interesting story there: *what is that guy doing?*


I can't help feeling that the answer might be too disturbing for a family friendly website.


----------



## Jos

Dr Johnson said:


> I can't help feeling that the answer might be too disturbing for a family friendly website.


the eureka-moment is developing...:lol:


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> I can't help feeling that the answer might be too disturbing for a family friendly website.


Sometimes it's better not to know things


----------



## Guest

OK, who wakes up and thinks, "Hmmm...I think I'll use a live mouse for an earring"?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> OK, who wakes up and thinks, "Hmmm...I think I'll use a live mouse for an earring"?
> 
> ]


We do have a female artist who made a handbag from her ..........................cat.
Tinkerbel is the name


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> We do have a female artist who made a handbag from her ..........................cat.
> Tinkerbel is the name


 I have no words.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I have no words.


I swear its true, there are pics but I spare you that


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Kontrapunctus said:


> OK, who wakes up and thinks, "Hmmm...I think I'll use a live mouse for an earring"?


That's a hamster, not a mouse.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest

Abraham Lincoln said:


> That's a hamster, not a mouse.


Oh, a hamster. Well, that makes much more sense. I apologize.


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


Is this a member by any chance?


----------



## TxllxT

*Jáchymov, the first spa with Radon baths*










Jáchymov is a spa resort in North-West Bohemia. There used to be uranium mines right in & under the town centre. In the fifties poltical prisoners were forced to dig it up for making Sacharov's H-bomb. Now everything has quieted down. Only the radio-active radiation of Radon is bubbling up until infinity. So when you plan to buy a holiday home here, please first inform at the town hall, whether the property you are looking at is still fit for living. Jáchymov nowadays has a large gypsy population.


----------



## UnauthorizedRosin

Has this been posted already?


----------



## Pugg

UnauthorizedRosin said:


> View attachment 84256
> 
> Has this been posted already?


One of our members?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This guy got his arm caught in a meat grinder.


----------



## Morimur

I see you...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Kontrapunctus said:


> This guy got his arm caught in a meat grinder.


This is how I feel like after I write at lot of things rapidly.


----------



## Guest

Not so much creepy as heart-breaking and wrenching. Possibly one of the saddest pictures I've seen.


----------



## Pugg

They are everywhere .:devil:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Nightmares for life.


----------



## Morimur

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Nightmares for life.


Why is he orange?


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> Why is he orange?


Living in doggy hotels make you look like that .:devil:


----------



## drpraetorus

Really gotta ask; What was Bosch on when he painted that alter piece.


----------



## drpraetorus

The next question is how can the rest of you get your pics so big?


----------



## drpraetorus

Gotta love the Middle Ages


----------



## drpraetorus

If you have seen "The Haunting", the original from 1963, not the remake pos, you will know why this is a real creepy picture. I you haven't, find it and watch it, "in the dark, in the night."


----------



## Morimur

drpraetorus said:


> View attachment 86603
> 
> If you have seen "The Haunting", the original from 1963, not the remake pos, you will know why this is a real creepy picture. I you haven't, find it and watch it, "in the dark, in the night."


Oooooh, a carved wooden panel! SCARRY!


----------



## Pugg

drpraetorus said:


> View attachment 86599
> 
> Really gotta ask; What was Bosch on when he painted that alter piece.





drpraetorus said:


> The next question is how can the rest of you get your pics so big?


By resizing or editing it .


----------



## Taggart

drpraetorus said:


> The next question is how can the rest of you get your pics so big?


We don't attach them we use linked images. You can also see a bigger version of the attached picture by clicking on it.

Have a look at these threads for details about using linked images:

http://www.talkclassical.com/34595-images.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/27431-posting-pics.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/35293-posting-images.html


----------



## Dr Johnson

drpraetorus said:


> View attachment 86599
> 
> Really gotta ask; What was Bosch on when he painted that alter piece.


*Ergot.* .


----------



## Taggart

Dr Johnson said:


> *Ergot.* .


As in cogito ergot sum?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Morimur

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Looks like parasite with a whig.


----------



## Vronsky

Morimur said:


> Looks like parasite with a whig.


That's from The X-files, season 2, episode 2: The Host.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Host_(The_X-Files)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

He is watching.


----------



## helenora

Kontrapunctus said:


> Not so much creepy as heart-breaking and wrenching. Possibly one of the saddest pictures I've seen.


oh, heart-breaking indeed....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Metairie Road

Funny, yet not funny.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I've lost my appetite.........:devil:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I've lost my appetite.........:devil:


Here's an antidote:


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Guest

Sweet dreams


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Dim7




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

cyriak...


----------



## Pugg

Potiphera said:


>


Creepy, but fascinating in a strange kind off way.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Creepy, but fascinating in a strange kind off way.


1958. Elvis goes to the darkside, after receiving his draft notice.


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Dim7




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Car vs motorcycle...the car won.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dim7 said:


>


ohhhh dag they be fightin' words....


----------



## Vaneyes

"I keep thinking we should include something in the Constitution in case the people elect a _ _ _ _ _ _ _ moron."


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat

:angel:creepy wow


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


This one is really creepy.


----------



## Guest

Shot Mike of Project Ivy or Ivy Mike as it is known. Mike was the first true hydrogen bomb. In the foreground is a small, cubical structure called the Cab where the bomb was housed. Mike was really a large factory that held liquid deuterium that would be fused by the fission explosion. The yield was 10 megatons.









The Cab. Due to the bomb's size and complexity, it was useless as a weapon since it was non-deployable.









Mike was called a "wet bomb" because of the large amount of liquid deuterium. The detonation would occur inside "the sausage" seen on the left.


----------



## Guest

Shot Mike detonates on 1November1952 at 1915 hrs GMT.


----------



## Guest

The fireball forms a kind of snow-globe appearance. This one was about 2 miles in diameter.









The globe starts to stretch and swell.









The globe bursts and the mushroom cloud emerges.


----------



## Guest

Distant view of Ivy Mike. It left a crater 6249 feet in diameter and 164 feet deep completely destroying the islet it was sitting on.









The cloud reached 57,000 feet in 90 seconds.









At two and a half minutes, the cloud reached 108,000 feet.


----------



## Guest

The cloud peaked at 136,000 feet and spread out over 100 miles. The "stem" of the cloud reached about 20 miles in diameter.









Strangely, horribly beautiful.


----------



## Guest

The first few fractions of a second of a nuclear detonation is known as "the bloom."


















Hiroshima bomb seen from the ground.


----------



## Guest

High altitude airburst. The only warning you'd have that one had just gone off above you is that all electrical equipment as well as all motors and generators would suddenly shut off as EMPs released fro the bomb rain down to the surface of the earth.









Yucca Flat, Nev., 17 Mar. 1953.


----------



## Guest

Soviet underwater burst, 1965.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

THIS WAS ONLY A TEST.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Creepy pictures to darken your night........this does, would give anyone a nightmare .:devil:


----------



## Nevum

Vaneyes said:


>


Ouch.............. This can darken both days and nights......


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

How will his hair react when impeachment proceedings are announced?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> How will his hair react when impeachment proceedings are announced?


----------



## Vaneyes

Apparently, there's a new Queen in town.










I prefer High Priestess.


----------



## Guest

This man has not bathed in 60 years. 










More:


http://imgur.com/uy6wX


----------



## Taggart

Reminds one of the famous Furniss cartoon used by Pears Soap


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^ pretty cute/funny too though!

If you know where this comes from, you get a brownie point:


----------



## ldiat

trumps cabinet?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ldiat said:


> trumps cabinet?


... Nope.........


----------



## Pugg

Five Nights At Freddy's.....


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Granate

Is there a creepy videos thread?






I think it fits here


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


That hair.......all to hide he's not a completely real Dutchman.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Maybe not so creepy for anyone...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


>


You know, he's supposed to be a good golfer.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Some sculptural creepiness from Hamburg:









This is a part of the memorial to the so-called Operation Gomorrah.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Some sculptural creepiness from Hamburg:
> 
> View attachment 93239
> 
> 
> This is a part of the memorial to the so-called Operation Gomorrah.


Simply looks like Thanksgiving with the family to me.


----------



## mmsbls

We've deleted a number of political pictures (and responses) in the thread. Please refrain from posting more political pictures.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

. .


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EdwardBast

We got 35 inches of snow last month:









A gorge near my home:


----------



## ldiat

she looked attractive before this


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> she looked attractive before this


ps eyes have been tatoed


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> she looked attractive before this


Does she speaks in tongues.


----------



## hpowders

ldiat said:


> she looked attractive before this


Is that her native tongue?


----------



## Jacred

ldiat said:


> she looked attractive before this


Hey, now, cutting out a wedge of the tongue was once a "treatment" for stuttering. Maybe she's just behind on her medical information...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ldiat said:


> ps eyes have been tatoed


yeah that's especially disturbing. That can't be undone in any way whatsoever.


----------



## SixFootScowl

STORY HERE


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## SarahNorthman

So, I'm not going to look at anything here, but I've been wondering for a while why this thread even exists?


----------



## Taggart

We have funny (ha ha) pictures, we have gloomy pictures, we have a photography thread, so why not a funny (weird) thread?

Charles Addams had a point


----------



## Ingélou

SarahNorthman said:


> So, I'm not going to look at anything here, but I've been wondering for a while why this thread even exists?


I had a look at it now, just a few posts, and -     !!!
However, if other people like it - I suppose it takes all sorts to make a world.

Sarah, let's you & I just 'not look' at it together.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Ma'am...I think there may be a tumour on your posterior...


----------



## Dim7

SarahNorthman said:


> So, I'm not going to look at anything here, but I've been wondering for a while why this thread even exists?


So do I... Even though this thread was my idea.


----------



## JeffD

Just google "Perchtenlauf"

If is not familiar to you, you will never "unsee" it again. If you are familiar, you know I'm right.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

ldiat said:


> she looked attractive before this


Talented ladies, both.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JeffD said:


> Just google "Perchtenlauf"
> 
> If is not familiar to you, you will never "unsee" it again. If you are familiar, you know I'm right.


Yep, Bavarians know how to have creepy fun. It's no worse than Halloween though.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/world...alian-scientists/ar-BBBJAoh?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat

Vaneyes said:


>


"connect the dots la la la"


----------



## ldiat

ok not a pic but a video. its long but one will get the idea after the first mins. BUT whats interesting is the music they selected!! one doesnt have to watch all it kinda repeats


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Larkenfield

Most of these pictures look so terrifyingly creepy that it looks like it's going to be a long and lonely night.


----------



## Vaneyes

Larkenfield said:


> Most of these pictures look so terrifyingly creepy that it looks like it's going to be a long and lonely night.


Though I was somewhat torn about #325.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat

Vaneyes said:


>


WOW this one is realistic. news in a southeren state in the US.
LAWRENCEVILLE, Ga. - A woman charged with killing four of her young children and their father smiled and flashed a double thumbs up to news cameras during her first court appearance Friday in metro Atlanta before telling a judge she doesn't want an attorney.


----------



## ldiat

this women is the one. bad person


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat

eys see you


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Granate

Vaneyes said:


>


_Aww_______________


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat

Vaneyes said:


>


HOWDY HOOOOO!!!! every one (south park)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Granate

Veni, creator spiritus!

And a gate showed before them to the Hogwarts Station.


----------



## Guest

Before anyone freaks out, it's a bathing suit!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ldiat

Vaneyes said:


>


hey i have made a few of these!!:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

ldiat said:


> hey i have made a few of these!!:tiphat:


I need Tums, just lookin' at it.


----------



## geralmar

I posted in another TC thread; but it really belongs here.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

Images deleted.


----------



## TxllxT

Bike sharing in China


----------



## Tallisman

geralmar said:


>


----------



## Granate

Some reference to the topic from a SA guy that has lived 1/3 of his life in China. His channel is awesome.


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Tallisman

TxllxT said:


>


The gnomes have learnt how to use phones, goddamn it.


----------



## Tallisman

Vaneyes said:


>


----------



## geralmar

Shadows from Hiroshima:


----------



## geralmar

From 1970:


----------



## KenOC

Oops, picture was evidently copyrighted. Sorry!


----------



## hpowders

Louie Beethoven or Lorin Maazel?

Either way, I wouldn't want to be left alone with this scary-looking dude!!!


----------



## KenOC

Well, not a picture but a video clip. One viewer tweeted, "We dead."


----------



## KenOC

And to add to scary robots -- head transplants???

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/doctor-says-first-human-head-transplant-imminent/ar-BBF4Wrg


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

Two happy trophy hunters.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nothing creepy about that, just that the fearless hunters look disgustingly pleased with themselves (assuming the pics aren't photoshop jobs).


----------



## geralmar

elgars ghost said:


> Nothing creepy about that, just that the fearless hunters look disgustingly pleased with themselves (assuming the pics aren't photoshop jobs).


Not Photoshop, unfortunately:

https://www.rt.com/usa/441234-fischer-hunter-baboons-idaho/

https://www.nydailynews.com/news/wo...er-pays-to-kill-rare-goat-20190212-story.html

Bonus huntress:



https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/worl...re-black-giraffe-slammed-on-social-media.html

Sorry to note all hunters fellow Americans.


----------



## geralmar

Protest at Michigan state capitol against Governor's coronavirus lockdown order.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## DaveM

-------------------


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## elgar's ghost

geralmar said:


>


Zappa reincarnated! :lol:


----------



## Strange Magic

...............


----------



## pianozach

geralmar said:


> Two happy trophy hunters.





geralmar said:


> Not Photoshop, unfortunately:
> 
> https://www.rt.com/usa/441234-fischer-hunter-baboons-idaho/
> 
> https://www.nydailynews.com/news/wo...er-pays-to-kill-rare-goat-20190212-story.html
> 
> Bonus huntress:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/worl...re-black-giraffe-slammed-on-social-media.html
> 
> Sorry to note all hunters fellow Americans.


Dear Gawd why?

That is so stupid to be so proud of such a sadistic act.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest

This is why you should never put your feet on the dashboard in case you are in a bad crash.


----------



## Strange Magic

................


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Varick

DaveM said:


> View attachment 139529
> 
> -------------------


I love that T-Shirt! I will search the internet until I find one to buy! Fantastic!

V


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest




----------



## Varick

DaveM said:


> View attachment 139529
> 
> -------------------


I just ordered this shirt from Amazon. I love it!

V


----------



## Flamme

Imagine seing this in your bathroom, when you wake up in the middle of the night and go take a leak!


----------



## Strange Magic

Woman deeply in love....


----------



## Jacck

taxidermy went wrong


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jacck




----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

That would make a pretty good album cover, I reckon.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> That would make a pretty good album cover, I reckon.


Indeed, distinctly King Crimson.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Strange Magic said:


> View attachment 146438
> 
> 
> Woman deeply in love....


With herself......


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

geralmar said:


> Not Photoshop, unfortunately:
> 
> https://www.rt.com/usa/441234-fischer-hunter-baboons-idaho/
> 
> https://www.nydailynews.com/news/wo...er-pays-to-kill-rare-goat-20190212-story.html
> 
> Bonus huntress:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/worl...re-black-giraffe-slammed-on-social-media.html
> 
> Sorry to note all hunters fellow Americans.


No fellows of mine. Trump's brats are also into this brutality. This might have been 'sporting' at one time; no longer with today's higher-powered weapons. Even as far back as 1924 Richard Connell could write in his short story: "The Most Dangerous Game" (film of that title is excellent, btw): "... hunting had ceased to be what you call `a sporting proposition.′ It had become too easy. I always got my quarry. Always. There is no greater bore than perfection."


----------



## Flamme




----------



## elgar's ghost

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> No fellows of mine. Trump's brats are also into this brutality. This might have been 'sporting' at one time; no longer with today's higher-powered weapons. Even as far back as 1924 Richard Connell could write in his short story: "The Most Dangerous Game" (film of that title is excellent, btw): "... hunting had ceased to be what you call `a sporting proposition.′ It had become too easy. I always got my quarry. Always. There is no greater bore than perfection."


It also doesn't say a lot for the countries who allow this kind of 'tourism', does it?


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

elgars ghost said:


> It also doesn't say a lot for the countries who allow this kind of 'tourism', does it?


Sadly, humans haven't evolved sufficiently to see, let alone countenance, other mammals' right to life. What on earth would compel someone, for example, to shoot a giraffe?: cruelty and egotism extending to and encompassing mental illness. Some of this, too, is ritual sacrifice to the Gun God, a greedy deity who takes many lives, human and animal, each year esp. in the U.S. where our precious Second Amendment gives us the right to put bullets into each other.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Never take anything apart that you can’t put back together again.


----------



## adriesba

Jacck said:


>


The scariest thing about this is how dirty that guy's teeth are!


----------



## Jacck




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## Flamme

Bro! Wth!!!


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Taplow

I don't know why this is creepy.


----------



## Flamme

Omg guys...You want me to have nigtmares all night long???


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Jacck

this is a great optical illusion. I wonder if you find out what is actually photographed here


----------



## Flamme

Daarn. Looks like something from IT


----------



## Jacck

Flamme said:


> Daarn. Looks like something from IT


I saw that horror (the Thing) as a kid and it gave me nightmares at night. But the image is actually quite a normal dog


----------



## Guest




----------



## Flamme

Jacck said:


> I saw that horror (the Thing) as a kid and it gave me nightmares at night. But the image is actually quite a normal dog


How old were you...? I was only 7 when father took me to cinema...I was terrified, couldnt sleep for nights and didnt watch the movie again for 20 years, especially the DOG scene!


----------



## Jacck




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

Bedspread pattern fail (roses).


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar

Vandalism at St. Paul's Co-Cathedral, Saskatoon after discovery of 751 unmarked graves at Marieval Indian Residential School, in Saskatchewan, Canada. The School was open 1899-1997.


----------



## pianozach

geralmar said:


> Vandalism at St. Paul's Co-Cathedral, Saskatoon after discovery of 751 unmarked graves at Marieval Indian Residential School, in Saskatchewan, Canada. The School was open 1899-1997.


Understandable anger.

The church that ran the school removed the headstones.

It's bad enough that this (the unmarked mass graves of children) happened in the first place, but the school and its associated church chose to cover it up for decades.

The residential school system, which operated between 1831 and 1996, removed about 150,000 indigenous children from their families and brought them to Christian residential schools, mostly Catholic, run on behalf of the federal government.

Canada will be known as a nation who tried to exterminate the First Nations.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## geralmar




----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Potiphera

*Creepy photos.*

Here is a photo of my Begonia after a rain shower, it appears to have a creepy face.


----------



## Art Rock

.............................


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## mikeh375

Is this real?..............................


----------



## pianozach

mikeh375 said:


> Is this real?..............................
> 
> View attachment 159448


Yes. It's a photo of the truck from the Wilmore Funeral Home driving around around the Bank of America Stadium in Charlotte before the game this weekend.


----------



## Malx

Didn't someone once say 'there's no such thing as bad publicity' - we might have just seen the pic that is the exception or maybe not.


----------



## mikeh375

pianozach said:


> Yes. It's a photo of the truck from the Wilmore Funeral Home driving around around the Bank of America Stadium in Charlotte before the game this weekend.


oh boy.....manslaughter?


----------



## Art Rock

It reminded me of this one years ago:


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> Yes. It's a photo of the truck from the Wilmore Funeral Home driving around around the Bank of America Stadium in Charlotte before the game this weekend.


The photo is real. There is no Wilmore Funeral home. An ad agency created the truck as a way to advocate for vaccines.


----------



## pianozach

Baron Scarpia said:


> The photo is real. There is no Wilmore Funeral home. An ad agency created the truck as a way to advocate for vaccines.


Glad to hear it.

This would be some really negative advertising for a business in an industry that has to project an image of dignity and respect.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> Glad to hear it.
> 
> This would be some really negative advertising for a business in an industry that has to project an image of dignity and respect.


To be honest, I think the funeral home industry deserves any negative advertising it can get. What sense does it make to transform human remains into toxic waste? Human remains should be allowed to decompose and return to the natural environment.


----------



## TxllxT

*Star Wars above the Dutch Isle of Texel*










In the winter of 2010 (one of the few real winters in the Netherlands) we were walking through a nature reserve in the south of Texel. We love the new born dunes overthere that give a kind of primal feeling with nature, just like during the first days of Creation. When we enjoying this, we noticed a super huge cloud hovering between the sun and the earth surface. Suddenly it seemed like shots out of a sci-fi movie which also use natural phenomena for rendering unearthly feelings.


----------



## pianozach

Baron Scarpia said:


> To be honest, I think the funeral home industry deserves any negative advertising it can get. What sense does it make to transform human remains into toxic waste? Human remains should be allowed to decompose and return to the natural environment.


Yeah, it's a human construct that goes back for centuries. It's just what everyone did. You bury the dead. I think that the whole embalming thing is a wee tad creepy. And it's toxic.

I'm personally all for donating organs before my carcass is incinerated.

Evidently letting a corpse decompose naturally is a bit toxic.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## elgar's ghost

Christabel said:


>


Don't say he's been cancelled? Hardly anything would surprise me anymore during these often insane times.


----------



## Rogerx

Talking about creepy :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Holyhell! Anti-vaxxers?


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I'm not sure which is worse - the actual results in this case or the fact that people can get rich by wielding a scalpel and creating such grotesqueness. Who are they, by the way?


----------



## Flamme

Some russian twin brothers...All that I know.


----------



## Rogerx

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> I'm not sure which is worse - the actual results in this case or the fact that people can get rich by wielding a scalpel and creating such grotesqueness. Who are they, by the way?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igor_and_Grichka_Bogdanoff


----------



## TxllxT

_'We have nothing affordable. Can you come back in the past?'_


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

2013


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

Dallas, Texas air show, Nov.12.


----------

